# Goat Selfies



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

As I was looking for a pic of my wether today, I found many of his "selfies". Makes me giggle how camera friendly he is. Share your goats selfie!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Awe, he is a cutie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe!!

Hallie's 'signature selfie'  :lol: I have too many pics of her like this! :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hallie's such a goof!!


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

And one of Griffin. I tried to tell him how lame it is to stick your tongue out for a selfie, but he somehow thinks it's attractive. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> Hallie's such a goof!!


She is! :lol: love her


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Ethel, Georgia and one of kids from this year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Is that Ethel's buckling? He looks just like tex!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

And one of Griffin. I tried to tell him how lame it is to stick your tongue out for a selfie, but he somehow thinks it's attractive. Lol
View attachment 75282
[/QUOTE]

LOVE the great Pyr selfie! These goatie selfies really make me smile. Please keep sharing! Had an AWFUL day with AWFUL clients and goatie friends always make bad days better


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Great pics! This is Bristol our buck. He is proud of his yellow highlights. :greengrin:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Happybleats, I love that pic of the chicken, which is basically black and white except for that brilliant comb. Is that an unretouched picture, or did you photoshop it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My 14 year old daughter took that pic....she is a wiz with her camera  no photo shop or or retouch...both my girls take awesome pix...they do weird things like lay flat or hang upside down, get super close to see through a rain drop!! lol..they are strange girls lol..but always awesome pix...


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

Simon mugging








Pretty Clover








Sibling selfie Reggie and Greta








Freind's Lamancha can't get close enough, she's a ham


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

This is my sister and I with Watson


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Gabe and Saqqara


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's my girls(and one boy).


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's My Brown Sugar


----------



## CDLCFARM (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Madeline  My goofy Saanen doe!


----------

